# Mass HGH by LeCheek Nutrition: Who Would Like a Log Opp?



## LeCheek #1 (May 14, 2012)

Mass HGH from LeCheek Nutrition

Are you at your physical peak? You certainly should be youspend hours in the gym, watch what you eat and get plenty of rest.  To be honest you plan your entire life withthe intent of becoming as massive a human being as the law will allow!Unfortunately it is tough to keep your personal goals in line with your ethicsand healthy lifestyle when your competition may not be as strict with some ofthe products they ingest. It almost seems like there is no option to achievethe freakish mass that the pros are displaying without having to sacrifice yourhealth or your morals.  At least it didappear that way???.and then along came Mass HGH!!!!

Mass HGH is a product that is so unique, so powerful and soutterly unbelievable that the results truly do have to be seen to be believed!Mass HGH is the first product ever developed that addresses every physiologicalmechanism associated with hypertrophy, literally igniting all facets of youranabolic machinery. Each compound in Mass HGH was carefully chosen to mirrorthe effects of the most complex and efficient performance-enhancing cycles utilizedby the best professional bodybuilders and athletes in the world today. It???sone-of-a-kind multi-pathway technology matrix of clinically proven and fieldtested ingredients are the most potent versions available anywhere, and areunlike anything ever introduced into our industry. This one of a kindsupplement combined with your own hard work are what will give you the naturalresults that you did not think were possible. Because without Mass HGH they arenot possible!

Get on Mass HGH today and finally start getting the resultsyou have always wanted, but never dared to reach for!
Radically increase GH and testosterone.
Optimize insulin sensitivity.
Maximize protein synthesis.
Up-regulate IGF-1 and other growth factors.
Enhance Nitric Oxide Production.
Decrease cortisol.
Suppress myostatin.


----------



## overburdened (May 14, 2012)

And what, exactly, are the ingredients in this supplement?


----------



## packers6211 (May 14, 2012)

Bump this oughta be sweet. I just came off Lecheek's Oxy Eca and hands down one if not the best fat burner i've used in a long time!!!


----------



## SloppyJ (May 15, 2012)

Never saw the pictures. Is this an oral or what?


----------



## ryansm (May 15, 2012)

I'll log it


----------



## LeCheek #1 (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for looking at this thread we will be selecting some people to log this product early next week. Listed below is the ingredient panel for this capsule. 

Serving Size: 3 Capsule
Mass HGH Blend/2,300 mg
Chlorphytum Borivilianum, Velvet Bean, 4-Aminobutanic Acid, Centella Asiatica, Glycyrrhiza Glabra, Catharanthus Rosus, 4-Hydroxy-3-Methoxyphenyl, Valerian Root, Withonia Somnifera.


----------



## Irishcop (May 17, 2012)

This would be my first light but ill log.


----------



## LeCheek #1 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for checking out this thread guys. Appreciate the support.


----------



## LeCheek #1 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for looking at this post guys! If ryansm would please email me his mailing info to benlecheek@gmail.com we will get his bottle of Mass HGH mailed out right away.


----------



## ryansm (May 25, 2012)

LeCheek #1 said:


> Thanks for looking at this post guys! If ryansm would please email me his mailing info to benlecheek@gmail.com we will get his bottle of Mass HGH mailed out right away.



Woohoo I'm on it bud, can log it on other boards as well!


----------



## ryansm (May 31, 2012)

Arrived yesterday and will start my log on Monday! They were kind enough to throw in some samples and a bottle of Testodrol X, thank you LeCheek!


----------



## packers6211 (May 31, 2012)

Ryansm link me to your log when you start it. I'm logging this as well on another forum!!!


----------



## packers6211 (May 31, 2012)

BTW this companies products have been awesome so far. I was glad to see Orbit pick them up. I love their Oxy ECA and ordering me some more this weekend.


----------

